# Official Memphis vs Seattle Game Thread (3/29/05)



## GNG

<center>

* F E D E X F O R U M
Tuesday, March 29, 2005
7:00 CST*










</center>
<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>39 - 30</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>48 - 21</center></td></tr></table>



<IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/WILLIAMS,%20JASON.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/MILLER,%20MIKE.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/BATTIER,%20SHANE.jpg" ALT="Shane Battier"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/grizzlies/gasol_140_041027.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/WRIGHT,%20LORENZEN.jpg" ALT="Lorenzen Wright"</IMG>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_fratello.jpg" ALT="Mike Fratello"</IMG> </center>



<center>


:wave: SeattleGame Thread :wave:

<IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/RIDNOUR,%20LUKE.jpg" ALT="Luke Ridnour"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/ALLEN,%20RAY.jpg" ALT="Ray Allen"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/MURRAY,%20RONALD.jpg" ALT="Flip Murray"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/EVANS,%20REGGIE.jpg" ALT="Reggie Evans"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/JAMES,%20JEROME.jpg" ALT="Jerome James"</IMG>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/nate_mcmillan.jpg" ALT="Nate McMillan"</IMG> 

NBA.com Game Preview
</center>


----------



## GNG

:rofl:


----------



## GNG

*Prediction Contest:*

Going to try something new with this game thread.

I'm going to give 250 uCash points to whoever is closest to the final score of the game.

An additional 500 points will be given to whoever has the most game-related posts in this thread by the end of the night (not including myself).

Memphis 108
Seattle 106

I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## schub

vBookie - Grizz favored by 4: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153616


----------



## Scinos

I'm picking the Grizz to win tonight, the Sonics are hammered by injury right now. I know we won't get much sympathy from Grizz fans considering how many injuries you've had. Here's the run down anyway...

Ridnour: Plantar fasciitis and back spasms.
Allen: Bum ankle.
Lewis: Knee tendinitis and a bad foot.
Evans: Two bum ankles.
James: Scrubitis.

The bench...

Radman: Done for the season.
Fortson: Mental problems.
Daniels: Torn meniscus.

:sour:


----------



## GNG

Scinos said:


> I'm picking the Grizz to win tonight, the Sonics are hammered by injury right now. I know we won't get much sympathy from Grizz fans considering how many injuries you've had. Here's the run down anyway...
> 
> Ridnour: Plantar fasciitis and back spasms.
> Allen: Bum ankle.
> Lewis: Knee tendinitis and a bad foot.
> Evans: Two bum ankles.
> James: Scrubitis.
> 
> The bench...
> 
> Radman: Done for the season.
> Fortson: Mental problems.
> Daniels: Torn meniscus.
> 
> :sour:


And in James' case, it's _chronic_.

Ouch, I hadn't realized Seattle was that decimated. Is Radmanovic gone for the year, or only until the playoffs? I thought I'd read somewhere - maybe on the Sonics' website - he was out for 4-6 weeks, which would put his return somewhere around May (when the Sonics may still be playing).

Didn't know about Ridnour, Lewis, Evans and Daniels. I need to pay more attention.

Maybe we do have a shot..


----------



## Scinos

rawse said:


> And in James' case, it's _chronic_.


:rofl:



> Ouch, I hadn't realized Seattle was that decimated. Is Radmanovic gone for the year, or only until the playoffs? I thought I'd read somewhere - maybe on the Sonics' website - he was out for 4-6 weeks, which would put his return somewhere around May (when the Sonics may still be playing).


Yeah, I think he could come back for the playoffs. Depending on how fast he heals and how deep we go. I'm not expecting anything from him, if he can come back it's just a bonus. 



> Didn't know about Ridnour, Lewis, Evans and Daniels. I need to pay more attention.
> 
> Maybe we do have a shot..


They're playing through it, so we've still been winning. It's affecting their performance though, most notably Evans and Lewis. Reggie's not grabbing boards are well as he was earlier and Lewis is getting very little elevation off the floor. 

Collison, Wilkins and Potapenko have picked up some of the slack, so the bench is still pretty good. 

The Grizzlies will be the best team we've played in a couple of weeks though, so i'm interested to see how they go. For some strange reason, the Sonics play better on the road than at home, so maybe we can make it a tough game.


----------



## HogsFan1188

hmmmmmmmmmm

Grizzlies: 92
Sonics: 89


----------



## UKfan4Life

Grizz: 97
Sonics: 94


----------



## G-Force

A couple of weeks ago, the Sonics had that three game losing streak, theri only one of the seson. All three were home games.

J'rome's scrubitis occasionally goes into remission, only to come back. I'd say that he is due for a remission tonight.

G-Force


----------



## GNG

Reggie Evans is trying to break Chamberlain's rebound record. Jerome James is also hurting us down low. This Sonics have 10 offensive rebounds right now..

Gasol played a great first quarter and looks fresh out there. Good to see, especially since he normally has trouble with Reggie.

Luckily, the Sonics aren't shooting well at all, and Ray Allen is 0-5 from the floor.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of 1st*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 21*

Pau Gasol 6 points
Mike Miller 2 rebounds
Jason Williams 3 assists








*Sonics 19*

Reggie Evans 7 points
Reggie Evans 9 rebounds
Ray Allen 1 assist


----------



## GNG

BTW, Lewis is out tonight with a bruised foot, along with other injuries.

We're still without Posey, who took a bad spill and hurt his hip against New Orleans.


----------



## GNG

13-4 run from Memphis to make it 34-24. Stromile is playing with a lot of energy.

Ray Allen 0-6, and now 1-7 after a three.

Earl hits a shot and it's good, but we're going the other way, with Ren getting his third. And now a tech on Wright. :|

36-27 now.

Stromile again! Watson/Wells/Miller/Gasol/Swift is the lineup out there, and it has some definite chemistry.

Swift again! He's got 13.


----------



## HogsFan1188

This is the best iv seen the Grizz play in some time.


----------



## GNG

Miller's been in for pretty much the whole game, and he's the only one who hasn't taken a shot.

Pranica just confirmed it - 15 minutes, no shots. We've got to get him involved.


----------



## GNG

Mike's now on the board.

Three fouls on Ray, and he has some choice words for the official.


----------



## The_Franchise

Evans is killing Gasol on the boards. Gasol looks pretty disinterested on the defensive end. 

Memphis is doing a good job rotating the ball of Gasol doubles but the shots aren't falling.


----------



## The_Franchise

Swift has made some pretty strong moves to the basket, but was just stuffed by James.

OH my goodness what a block by Swift followed by a nasty fall. He got right back up though.


----------



## GNG

Wow, what a block by Swift! :whofarted


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 50*

Stromile Swift 13 points
Pau Gasol 4 rebounds
Jason Williams 5 assists








*Sonics 44*

Jerome James 11 points
Reggie Evans 11 rebounds
Ray Allen 2 assist


----------



## GNG

Can't say I'm not surprised that Jerome James is the Sonics' leading scorer, but then again, he's outweighed anyone we have on the floor by 100 pounds after Ren got his third.

I keep not wanting to believe Evans is _that_ good, but how many double-digit rebound games does he have now? Yeesh.


----------



## G-Force

J'rome slimmed down some this year, too. 

The Sonics cannot buy a shot, except for J'rome, and the Griz are almost shootin' .600. Being down by six does not look so bad, considering that the Sonics' shooters aren't shooting yet.

G-Force


----------



## GNG

G-Force said:


> J'rome slimmed down some this year, too.
> 
> The Sonics cannot buy a shot, except for J'rome, and the Griz are almost shootin' .600. Being down by six does not look so bad, considering that the Sonics' shooters aren't shooting yet.
> 
> G-Force


Yeah, Seattle shooting 30 percent is going to last just about as long as Memphis shooting 64 percent. Looking at that stat, it's amazing we only lead by six. But then take a look at the offensive rebounds, and it gets closer. 

I do think that if we can keep it adequate on defense, feeding it to Stromile and keep executing, we'll wind up with a nice shooting night. We need to stop your frontcourt from boxing us out in the worst way though.


----------



## GNG

Murray is _frosty_.

And I guess Ren's not going to get to play tonight. Fourth foul at 10:24 left.


----------



## GNG

This is reminding me of the game last season where James went off for 16 or 18 on perfect shooting.

We just don't have anyone as physical as he is. Or Evans for that matter, but offense is not what I'm concerned about with him.


----------



## GNG

Gasol drives into the paint, puts up a left handed floater - good! I was beginning to think Evans was just built too low to the ground for him to do that. He'll get the calls eventually, if he continues going inside.

57-48 now.


----------



## GNG

Gasol gets the offensive rebound over Evans and puts in the soft dunk. And 1.

_Technical_ on Reggie Evans. Who's the girl now?


----------



## The_Franchise

Gasol seems to be getting into a groove on offense, but James is having his way with him on the defensive end. Nice back and forth post play from Memphis and Seattle.


----------



## The_Franchise

rawse said:


> _Technical_ on Reggie Evans. Who's the girl now?


 :laugh: 

Battier hits a three and Memphis is pulling away...


----------



## GNG

Ray Allen gets his fourth with just under 5 to go in the third.

Timeout. 68-57 Grizzlies.


----------



## GNG

We're starting to get some deflections on their big men in the post. Pau straight-up stole it from James, and Miller just knocked it out of Evans' hands and dove for it out of bounds.

The stats don't show it, but Miller is having a decent night out there, showing lotsa hustle.


----------



## GNG

Pretty questionable charge called on Bonzi.

Evans going to the line again. Flip a coin.


----------



## GNG

Burks is in. Woo-hoo. :banana:


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of 3rd*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 78*

Pau Gasol 19 points
Pau Gasol 6 rebounds
Jason Williams 10 assists








*Sonics 72*

Ray Allen 17 points
Reggie Evans 13 rebounds
Luke Ridnour 6 assists


----------



## GNG

The first two minutes of this quarter have belonged to Bonzi Wells.


----------



## GNG

Wilkins! Stoppit! He's 3-4 from downtown tonight. He'd hit only three in his career before tonight.

Tie game. Timeout.


----------



## GNG

In the fourth, Bonzi 7, Other Grizz 0.

He's taking it in on the whole team like he did last night at Chicago.

Missed three by Allen, and EARL nails down a three-banger. Memphis by five.


----------



## Scinos

I figured the Sonics would make a run offensively. But, it's not going to do much with Bonzi going for dunks/layups every time down the floor. :no:


----------



## GNG

Bonzi with yet another acrobatic layup, and the Sonics need time.

Way to go, guys.


----------



## GNG

BC for three, misses, and The Custodian gets his own rebound. Out to Watson who puts in the floater.

Ray Allen hits yet another three, and we're now up by four.


----------



## GNG

Our intimidator, Cardinal, gets the weakside block on Allen.

With a little work, we might call him Mount Cardinal by the end of the year.

Ridnour gets a layup, and the game is getting too close for me..

*Stop taking jumpers!*


----------



## GNG

Ridnour banks in a three to take the lead. :nonono:

93-92. Timeout Memphis.

Get it inside, what are you thinking?


----------



## GNG

We have 54 points in the paint. Don't take threes.

And James has a career-high.

Lousy loose-ball foul on Battier, so the Supes get free throws already up two. Our momentum is just bankrupt.


----------



## GNG

Watson's going to the line trying to end a 10-0 Seattle run. 

First is good. Second is good.

95-94 Seattle with 1:51 to go.


----------



## GNG

Ridnour hits a jumper, and Gasol just gets pounded on the other end.

First is good. Pau has reached 20 for the first time since coming back. Second is good.

97-96. 1:22.


----------



## GNG

Of course Jerome James would swish a jumper. :whatever:

99-96.

Pau with the layup _and one_ on James! Free throw hits nothing but net!

Timeout Seattle, and we're tied at 99. :46.2 to go.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Why Bonzi isn't in is beyond me. We need him for scoring right now.


----------



## HogsFan1188

I think its safe to say that Pau is back in game shape. :banana:


----------



## GNG

Someone get on Ray Allen.

Pau has 24 and 8, and he has put the team on his back in the final few minutes.

Seattle has scored on 7 of their last 9 possessions.

Memphis has 56 points in the paint.


----------



## GNG

Pau fouls James inside. Tsk.

First free throw is _missed_. Second is good.

100-99 Seattle with :27.6 to go.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Down 1 with 27 secs left.

This is intense.


----------



## GNG

The crowd is so anxious right now. If we score, the place will go nuts.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Turnover


----------



## GNG

Pau's sitting in the post waiting for the ball, and Wilkens knocks the ball out off Shane. :sigh:

It'll take a small miracle now.

16 seconds.


----------



## GNG

Ridnour to the line. Hasn't taken one tonight, but he's 87 percent on the year.

First is good. James and Collison come back in. Second is...good.

102-99 with 15.2 to go. I'm tempted to get the quick two. Our outside shot has been really bad tonight.


----------



## GNG

uke:  :dead:  :nonono: :sigh:


----------



## HogsFan1188

If I had the chance, I'd hit Luke Ridnour in the face right now.


----------



## HogsFan1188

They may have been the worst game iv seen all season.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Final*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 99*

Pau Gasol 24 points
Pau Gasol 8 rebounds
Jason Williams 10 assists








*Sonics 102*

Ray Allen 22 points
Reggie Evans 13 rebounds
Luke Ridnour 9 assists

Disappointing. This game was ours. We kept Allen and others in check, but couldn't stop their scrubs.

Stat of the night:

Three point shooting
Seattle 10/20
Memphis 3/16


----------



## G-Force

Holy cow, whatta finish. J'rome left the door open by missing some key free throws, but I'll overlook that considering how well he played otherwise. He played a pretty good game.

Gasol looks like he is back and Bonzi was killing the Sonics in the third quarter. The Griz shot the ball very well, but the Sonics hit their threes. You guys are gonna be a handful in the playoffs.

G-Force


----------



## GNG

*500 uCash points results*

HogsFan1188 - 7 posts
Mr. Roger's Cardigan - 4
Scinos - 3
G-Force - 3
UKFan4Life - 2
Schub - 1

Thanks to everyone who participated tonight.

No one got the prediction. We'll do total points next time.


----------



## socco

Thanks for losing again guys, I greatly appreciate it. Now just continue doing it please.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Very close game at the end, nice to see Stromile back again strong!


----------



## HogsFan1188

q said:


> Thanks for losing again guys, I greatly appreciate it. Now just continue doing it please.



The wolves are not going to catch Memphis or Denver...its hopeless.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Tell the Timberwolves I said thanks for totally blowing *** all season! :banana:


----------

